# '90 4Runner



## dhosh (Jan 13, 2004)

Well, a new forum ... 

I just had to add my 'Yoda.
Standard V6, Standard transmission, allways plow in low.
Seems to be working well. A blade will wreak havoc with about any truck, but take it easy and it'll do fine.

Dennis
Petoskey, Michigan


----------

